# Multiples modulos RF



## artoo85 (Abr 16, 2007)

¿Se podrian utilizar 4 modulos RF que queden algo juntos, a unos 2 cm uno del otro, igual del lado de los receptores? Supongo que aunque sean de frecuencias diferentes las parejas de transmisor/receptor, sus señales se van a "cruzar".

Es que ocupo transmitir 4 señales de alta frecuencia (de 100Hz hasta 4kHz) en tiempo real, y una pareja de codificador/decodificador de 4-bits no es tan rapida.

Ya que en realidad no creo que funcione la idea de 4 modulos RF, ¿alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 16, 2007)

Que yo recuerde los modulos 443mhz sienen suficiente ancho banda para audio
http://www.iberfutura.es/Carrito/Main.asp

que tido de información quieres transmitir?


----------



## artoo85 (Abr 16, 2007)

Digital, son señales de frecuencia simplemente. Son 4 señales de hecho.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 17, 2007)

De 100Hz a 4kHz no es alta frecuencia. La lógica mas lenta
que es la vieja serie 4000 se comporta bien hasta 4MHz.
¿Que necesitas hacer exactamente? Podríamos darte
alternativas.

Saludos


----------



## artoo85 (Abr 17, 2007)

Tengo cuatro señales de 4 sensores, las señales son de 0-5VCD (cambiantes), necesito una comunicacion inalambrica que funcione de 0-5metros de distancia (en tiempo real). El voltaje lo paso por un convertidor de voltaje a frecuencia para transmitirlo, y me habian dicho que podria usar un codificador de 4bits para transmitir las señales por medio de un modulo RF, pero el codificador es muy lento como para las "altas" frecuencias que manejo (a esto me referia con alta frecuencia).


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 18, 2007)

Entonces lo que necesitas es esto:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_113
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_111
Las frecuencias usadas son bandas libres. Pero eso depende del pais.
Si estas en Europa debes utilizar 2.4GHz, creo.

Saludos


----------

